# The Strange Magic of: Sarah McLachlan



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I will try to be coldly objective here in my assessment of Sarah McLachlan; analytical, detached, The Observer. I will fail, for McLachlan is yet another of those female rock/pop musicians with whom I have had a tempestuous relationship. It was unavoidable; we both fought it, but this video clip of McLachlan at the Lilith Fair concert performing _Building a Mystery_ makes clear why I fell like a ton of bricks. People have written of so-called "bedroom eyes", but here is the phenomenon so strongly exhibited that the Oxford English Dictionary has seen fit to merely refer to this YouTube concert video for its definition of the phrase. It is also true that McLachlan has also penned and sung one of my all-time favorite songs, Fumbling Towards Ecstasy, the best version of which can be heard on her "Mirrorball" live album. Another very fine gift from Canada to the rest of the world. O Canada!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here, without further ado, is _Fumbling Towards Ecstasy_. This concert version is not quite as good as the Mirrorball CD version, but it still thrills and chills my soul. [edit] I've changed my mind. This version is even better than the CD version.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

For the most part, I find her music dreary and dull. However, I very much like her ballad "When She Loved Me" in Toy Story 2.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

bharbeke said:


> For the most part, I find her music dreary and dull.


For the most part, I agree. She is one of those very many rock/pop artists among whose works one must pick and choose in order to find the best stuff. I am almost entirely song-oriented rather than album-oriented, so this is SOP for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

She was a big part of my daughter's teenage years, and considering what else was out there, I'm glad she chose Ms. McLaughlin. She has a soothing voice. She wrote some nice songs, but I can't think of what they are.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's a few titles: Fear, I Will Remember You, Hold On, Possession, I Love You (rare title).


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I think my favourite Sarah McLachlan album is _Surfacing_. It was fun puzzling out the connexions between the illustrations in the CD booklet and the lyrics of the corresponding song.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love her, got all her albums. Best album for me would be Surfacing, best song Adia. Also with Christmas slowly approaching, check out her album Wintersong, especially her cover of Joni Mitchell's River.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I admit it. With Sarah McLachlan, my cold objectivity disappears--which is as it should be, since music and the arts are only and all about subjectivity. All I can do is _Hold On_....


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Strange Magic said:


> I admit it. With Sarah McLachlan, my cold objectivity disappears--which is as it should be, since music and the arts are only and all about subjectivity. All I can do is _Hold On_....


I used to feel that way about Carly Simon when I was young. I like McLachlan OK. She has a pleasant enough voice but I do not like anything of hers enough to invest in her music. Not my cup of tea I suppose.


----------

